# Sick goat triplet



## fancifran (Nov 3, 2012)

I am at wits end as to how to fix my 3 month old triplet, she is super tiny, came to me with hair missing on her ears, potbellied, and just not healthy, Treated her with ivermectin, board members suggested coccidia, took her to the vet, got albon, been treating her for 5 days, first day she had profuse diarhea, fecal is normal now, yesterday she seemed very weak, and grinding her teeth, temp is really low, brought her in the house, did the warm bath thing, got temp to 98, I have her on a heating pad now, she was really rattly like she had pneumonia. I gave her 2 cc's of Duramyacin 72, She  drinks warm electrolytes, and also whole milk, her temp was 94 degrees,  she is happy to be swaddled in a heated blanket, but grinds her teeth, I am waiting for my valbazen to get here, I suspet tapeworms also. I have been giving her milk of magnesia and baking soda for tummy aches, any other suggestions ????


----------

